

GitHub humans.txt - bencevans
https://github.com/humans.txt

======
johncoltrane
Line 165 is useless.

That's it! I've had enough with them. I'm moving to the competition.

------
maybird
robots.txt...humans.txt nice! It reads like a movie's credit roll.

But do you really want to make it easier for a recruiter to poach your team?

~~~
ericclemmons
If you have the right work environment and employees, recruiters don't stand a
chance :)

